# Riders can't change destination?



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I know the advice that changes in destination should always be done by the passenger. It gets repeated here frequently and is great advice.

But for the last month or two, none of my riders have been able to change the destination. Early on I thought it was due to iOS 10, but Android users have the same problem. Following the instructions that *used to be* at help.uber.com don't work (swipe up or tap the destination). I say used to be because now I can't find that help article for changing destination (although other articles still mention it).

Did Uber remove that capability in the rider app? Is it just me? Or could it be a market-specific thing?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AllGold said:


> I know the advice that changes in destination should always be done by the passenger.  It gets repeated here frequently and is great advice.
> 
> But for the last month or two, none of my riders have been able to change the destination. Early on I thought it was due to iOS 10, but Android users have the same problem. Following the instructions that *used to be* at help.uber.com don't work (swipe up or tap the destination). I say used to be because now I can't find that help article for changing destination (although other articles still mention it).
> 
> Did Uber remove that capability in the rider app? Is it just me? Or could it be a market-specific thing?


The exception is the rider cannot change their destination on Pool rides. If they need to I tell them they have to order an X.

They can change the direction by moving the pin for the final destination.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Thankfully, no Pool in my market (yet).


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Riders still can't change their destination. So I have to bump this topic to ask, has anyone had riders who have been able to change their destination recently? Definitely can't do it here and I'm just trying to figure out if it's a market-specific problem or a nation-wide problem with the app.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Riders still can't change their destination. So I have to bump this topic to ask, has anyone had riders who have been able to change their destination recently? Definitely can't do it here and I'm just trying to figure out if it's a market-specific problem or a nation-wide problem with the app.


I had a rider on the night before Thanksgiving day able to change his destination after I started trip.

When I picked him and his friend up then started trip. He dropped his pin like a couple of blocks away from where I picked them up and I asked them is that where they wanted to go? One of the female said no they wanted to go to a bar downtown which was like 12 miles away.

So I pulled over and asked them to fix it because I am only taking them where my phone tell me to take them at. The male who ordered the ride had trouble changing the destination then he gave it to the female and asked her if she could fix it. She managed to fix it because I saw the destination updated and changed on my phone then I resume driving that bar they wanted to go.

Last weekend I picked up a two passenger from bar and he asked if we could drop his friend off first then him home. He said they lived about 3 miles apart from each other. He enter his home destination when he requested a Uber (I am Deaf and I have Deaf/HoH toggled so all riders are forced to enter a destination in my town when I am online) so I told him to change it to his friend address and he was able to then I drove his friend home and he changed it back to his home address which I drove him home after dropping off his friend.

They were my first tipper and both tipped me nicely.

I drive an Uber X (the only option in my town is X anyway) and my riders were able to change destination after I started trip.

Bill


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

AllGold said:


> Riders still can't change their destination. So I have to bump this topic to ask, has anyone had riders who have been able to change their destination recently? Definitely can't do it here and I'm just trying to figure out if it's a market-specific problem or a nation-wide problem with the app.


Not true. Today I sent an uber for my mom, whole trip I watched the uber on the map driving my mom, and I had a "change" button right next to the destination. Riders are liars and lazy.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Normally, I would agree. But I've had them hand me their phone and I couldn't find a way to change the destination either.

Not that I'm an expert on the rider app or anything, but it used to be easy, now it seems to be impossible.

I guess that answers my question about whether it is market-specific.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Read this post from another Uber Driver on this forum - This is the reason why you want riders to enter or change destination BEFORE you drive them there.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/

Bill


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I have people change there destinations all the time thru the riders system


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea the new Pax App makes it much easier to change. When on the app, they just look for their destination listed and to the right of that, it should say "Change"


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

In my area I've had trouble with this too. As a pax I've been unable to change destinations after ordering but before driver starts ride. And I've had pax complain to me as a driver they can't change either. I thought maybe it was just my market (on Uber X) but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Your riders are just too stupid to figure it out. I had several passengers change the destination in the app mid-trip tonight. I have also had several people complain that they can't figure it out since the last update.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had man destination this weekend as well. They have to click the bottom tab that has your photo. thatll open up the trio detail age. In the middle is the dedtinstion address. To the right of that is the words "change" the button can be a bit laggy but it will allow the user to change.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Perhaps it is market specific, but I tend to think your riders are either too drunk, too stupid or at worst, trying to scam you. Lots of people have no desire to read instructions and learn the ins and outs of stuff they buy & use these days.

For your consideration, my driver app gives *me *the option of clicking on the destination address and manually typing it in to enter if it is blank or update it in the case of multiple stops. I have the rider on dashcam audio telling me the address, so I am comfortable with this option; it may not be for you though, OP. Bottom line, my car does not go to any destination without it be entered or updated.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Perhaps it is market specific, but I tend to think your riders are either too drunk, too stupid or at worst, trying to scam you. Lots of people have no desire to read instructions and learn the ins and outs of stuff they buy & use these days.
> 
> For your consideration, my driver app gives *me *the option of clicking on the destination address and manually typing it in to enter if it is blank or update it in the case of multiple stops. I have the rider on dashcam audio telling me the address, so I am comfortable with this option; it may not be for you though, OP. Bottom line, my car does not go to any destination without it be entered or updated.


The problem with doing it yourself is, if you have accepted another trip while you're on the first one, and then you change the destination, it cancels the second trip and adds to your cancellation rate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hogg said:


> The problem with doing it yourself is, if you have accepted another trip while you're on the first one, and then you change the destination, it cancels the second trip and adds to your cancellation rate.


Most pax will tell you of multiple stops required as they get in. If it's an acceptable version of stops (Just dropping off different pax) then I set the app to "Stop Requests". That way you don't get stacked pings along the way.

If they don't inform me and I get another ping, well, the trip ends. Sorry pax.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> In my area I've had trouble with this too. As a pax I've been unable to change destinations after ordering but before driver starts ride. And I've had pax complain to me as a driver they can't change either. I thought maybe it was just my market (on Uber X) but now I'm not so sure.


It possible that the Pax need to update his Uber Apps. Next time if Pax can't find a "Change" button, ask the Pax to open Apple Apps Store or Google Play and see if there a update button next to the Uber App.

Bill


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I can still change it in my driver app--and that's what I do now, but I'd much rather the rider do it in their app for the reasons we should be familiar with.

Like I said, starting a couple months ago, no can do now. It used to be easy in the rider app but now appears to be impossible.

Looking at Help in the rider app, it says there are two versions of the app in use in different markets. One has instructions for changing the destination and the other does not.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

AllGold said:


> I know the advice that changes in destination should always be done by the passenger. It gets repeated here frequently and is great advice.
> 
> But for the last month or two, none of my riders have been able to change the destination. Early on I thought it was due to iOS 10, but Android users have the same problem. Following the instructions that *used to be* at help.uber.com don't work (swipe up or tap the destination). I say used to be because now I can't find that help article for changing destination (although other articles still mention it).
> 
> Did Uber remove that capability in the rider app? Is it just me? Or could it be a market-specific thing?


I had the problem a few months ago with one paricular rider, but of late, I noticed that I'm not having any problem with it, and I can also change the destination, and if I can, I know that they can, as well. The app doesn't make it obvious how to do it, so just start clicking on various items in the screen, and you'll eventually hit the right link that allows you to change the addy. For me, I'm able to change the addy by clicking on the obvious, the addy


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

*To Uber.....Share Details*: Approx 1AM Tuesday 13, 2016, I had a ping for a pick up (104 Glen Aby, by Christin). Along the way, I get a text "4173 river 3432". I pull off the road, and (@1:09) My response "New address"@ 1:10 Never got a text response. @ 1:12 I called and the call went directly to voice mail. Recalled @ 1:12, same [email protected] 1:14 I text "Going home". @ 1:19 I received a call, I asked them to cancel the request, insert the correct address, and request a new ride. At that point some girl got on the phone, gave me a new address, I searched for it (on my tablet), then she came back saying the address was a "Way". Like in Southern Hills "Way". I asked her if she could say the address again using the full correct address. She started to argue with me, saying she said "Way", which she didn't, at which point, I told her I was going home and get another ride. Her next reply on the phone was..... "FU*K YOU!. The rider that requested the ride was XXXX, and gave me an Alabaster, AL address. Please don't pair me up with this person again. At 1:00 I really don't need to put up with things like this. .........

QUESTION........Once I accept a "ping" and started to navigate to the destination, how can I as a driver cancel the trip. Thank you Ron


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The same place you go to contact the pax, to the right is the "Cancel" button. Go to the address in the app and at 5min, no show cancel. If they can't input the address correctly in the app, they're gonna learn after a few $6 no show cancellation fees.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The same place you go to contact the pax, to the right is the "Cancel" button. Go to the address in the app and at 5min, no show cancel. If they can't input the address correctly in the app, they're gonna learn after a few $6 no show cancellation fees.


I really try to help my riders, from now on that's what I will do. As it stood, I made ZERO. At least I was less than 1 mile away, from home.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sueron said:


> I really try to help my riders, from now on that's what I will do. As it stood, I made ZERO. At least I was less than 1 mile away, from home.


Exactly, this is about earning money first, helping others second. Although I'm convinced Uber refunds most of not all of the no-show cancellation fees (probably one factor in their $2 billion a year loss) but you shouldn't have to chase people around. If it's an app problem, if it's a pax input error, not your concern. Your concern is that your time is money, $3.75 no show fee to be exact. Take it and move on.

Compassion is for the poor!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Exactly, this is about earning money first, helping others second. Although I'm convinced Uber refunds most of not all of the no-show cancellation fees (probably one factor in their $2 billion a year loss) but you shouldn't have to chase people around. If it's an app problem, if it's a pax input error, not your concern. Your concern is that your time is money, $3.75 no show fee to be exact. Take it and move on.
> 
> Compassion is for the poor!


I hear you, But I didn't want to drive 18 minutes (approx 30 miles) @ 1:00am, to get $3.75. During the day...no problem.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sueron said:


> I hear you, But I didn't want to drive 18 minutes (approx 30 miles) @ 1:00am, to get $3.75. During the day...no problem.


Yea I wouldn't have even accepted 18min! Good call!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea I wouldn't have even accepted 18min! Good call!


My next question is... Before you accept a ping, how can you see how many minutes to pick up location. I know it will show after the call is accepted.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sueron said:


> I hear you, But I didn't want to drive 18 minutes (approx 30 miles) @ 1:00am, to get $3.75. During the day...no problem.


I have had trips like that where their trip is like a mile and the cancellation fee pays more than their trip.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sueron said:


> My next question is... Before you accept a ping, how can you see how many minutes to pick up location. I know it will show after the call is accepted.


It usually shows in the ping in white letters.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It usually shows in the ping in white letters.
> 
> View attachment 81479


Thank you.


----------



## whysosad? (Dec 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I had man destination this weekend as well. They have to click the bottom tab that has your photo. thatll open up the trio detail age. In the middle is the dedtinstion address. To the right of that is the words "change" the button can be a bit laggy but it will allow the user to change.


This is the answer I came here looking for. Thanks. I knew riders could do it as I've experienced it a few times. But yesterday I had a rider who wasn't too drunk nor stupid to make the edit, nor was I (she passed me her phone). I would expect to find this in the burger menu options at the top left, not in the driver profile tab. Now I know. Thanks again.


----------

